# Inception Fotress mountain



## jonathon555 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just watched the inception film. 

There was a snow set that looked like sub base level from call of duty modern warfare 2

Apparentley the palce is called Fortress maountain in canada, it was built for the 1988 winter olympics

It closed in 2008 after financial troubles


Has anyone found a report on this place thanks


----------



## Scaramanger (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow I'm watching this film now. Havn't seen any reports on it but can't get ooked in to it. It don't measure up to all the hype


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 27, 2011)

What you see in the film (on top of the mountain) is a purpose built set, which they used real pyro's to blow it up at the end.

They had this life size one and a scaled down version that they also used for filming.


----------



## jonathon555 (Jan 27, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> What you see in the film (on top of the mountain) is a purpose built set, which they used real pyro's to blow it up at the end.
> 
> They had this life size one and a scaled down version that they also used for filming.



Thanks for the update, that was some set


----------

